# Why Postfix over Exim?

## AwoL

I'm looking to jump into the world of mail servers (or just set up a few) and I've been googling, reading, found this:

http://shearer.org/MTA_Comparison

...and probed some IRC channels.  It seems that the two major players are Postfix and Exim when it comes to smtp servers.  According to the link above (and others I've talked to) Exim seems to be the better overall choice in general, although Postfix seems to be equally excellent.  From reading the forums, it seems that most Gentoo users tend to lean towards Postfix.  There is even a doc on gentoo.org on how to setup a virtual mailhosting system with Postfix, but I couldn't find any official docs on Exim.  Is there any reason why the Gentoo community seems to favor Postfix over Exim?

Curiously,

AwoL

----------

## nbensa

The same article is telling you why Postfix. Just look at the table and do the math  :Smile: 

----------

## AwoL

I don't think milters are a big concern, since that wasn't introduced until version 2.3.  So, is it because it's a little smaller than Exim and supposed to have better security?  Or...?

----------

## steveb

 *AwoL wrote:*   

> I don't think milters are a big concern, since that wasn't introduced until version 2.3.  So, is it because it's a little smaller than Exim and supposed to have better security?  Or...?

 

Look closer to the table. Postfix has everywhere the maximum except for:size-constrainedWho cares about that on a server?On WindowsYeah! Right! We need a Windows port. For what?

Postfix is a damn good MTA. And milter support is available in 2.3 series (I am running Postfix 2.3.6).

cheers

SteveB

----------

